# A French Virgin



## Herbenny (Jan 10, 2015)

We are heading to France August September time ....
I am a French virgin and I am trawling through all the threads and looking at maps mainly looking for nice coastal locations.

We wont have much time probably only two weeks tops.....so want to make the most of the time we have  

Can anyone recommend somewhere that's going to make me want to go back to France time and time again:camper:

Thanks


----------



## Steve121 (Jan 10, 2015)

*Le Mont Saint Michel*

Le Mont Saint Michel

Exceptional in the evening, when it's all lit up, giving nice reflections on the water as you approach.


----------



## Siimplyloco (Jan 10, 2015)

Herbenny said:


> Can anyone recommend somewhere that's going to make me want to go back to France time and time again:camper:
> 
> Thanks



Honfleur, just across the Seine from Le Havre.


----------



## shortcircuit (Jan 10, 2015)

Steve121 said:


> Le Mont Saint Michel
> 
> Exceptional in the evening, when it's all lit up, giving nice reflections on the water as you approach.



Excellent choice.  If you are going to stay overnight use the Aires, brand new all singing dancing, just up the road, as the car park can be very expensive


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jan 10, 2015)

Don`t try and do too much as it`s your first time, relax take your time and enjoy.

Last september found a lovely little aire *AF La Riviere-Saint-Sauveur* on the edge of a very nice village and spent the night there.

Next day wanted to have a look at *AC Honfleur* because we was so close ( 1.8 miles away ) and we`d heard a lot about it.

Drove there ( 5-10 minutes ) saw a cracking spot with electric and stayed there 2 days :dance:



P.S. both aires are in the POI`s


----------



## El Veterano (Jan 10, 2015)

shortcircuit said:


> Excellent choice.  If you are going to stay overnight use the Aires, brand new all singing dancing, just up the road, as the car park can be very expensive


When we were at Mont Saint-Michel last year I thought the aire was expensive, and in fact we moved on and stayed at a free one. However it seems to be a very large, clean, and new aire. I would agree that Honfleur should also be on your list but in the summer for sure it is ram packed and a better bet for overnight is sometimes La Riviere-Saint-Sauveur just down the road, but not exactly in walking distance of the town. But the town of Honfleur itself is a must to go and see if you can. Like most of the aires in France, if they are full or you don't like the look of them you can usually easily move on to another one not too far away.


----------



## n brown (Jan 10, 2015)

which crossing ? there's some great ,little used beaches on the cherbourg peninsula, and not far to Brittany


----------



## Andys (Jan 10, 2015)

First time we went did not really have a strict plan, we had bought the aires book and never looked back. We have been to some stunning places. We tend to open the aires book see whats within a couple of hours and go. 
Hope you enjoy the the trip.


----------



## Herbenny (Jan 10, 2015)

Hi Nigel ...Paul said to do the Newhaven - Dieppe...My geography is shocking :rolleyes2:


----------



## The laird (Jan 10, 2015)

Dieppe,leharve,Honfleur,ouster ham.carnac,all these places are great ESP honfleur on of the nicest in France imho.get an aires book you won't go wrong,


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Jan 10, 2015)

Thread title...... Didn't think there was such a thing lol


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Jan 10, 2015)

Bad me


----------



## BGT180 (Jan 10, 2015)

Agree with others that Honfleur aire has to be on your itinerary- elec, water & grey/black disposal. I would add aire at St Valery en Caux also.


----------



## Deleted member 14127 (Jan 10, 2015)

Why not try a bit of France Passion?  https://www.france-passion.com/en/


----------



## n brown (Jan 10, 2015)

Herbenny said:


> Hi Nigel ...Paul said to do the Newhaven - Dieppe...My geography is shocking :rolleyes2:


  depends how you want to play it. it's a day's hard drive to the mediterranean, but lots of interesting places along that coast, or head for somewhere like the Ardeche ,or Brittany,or Provence then just poodle around and get to know the area.it's a massive place and every area is like a different country


----------



## ducato (Jan 10, 2015)

Off the boat at Calais turn right and keep to the coast,  you won't be disappointed and you will want to return. Enjoy, we did


----------



## Neckender (Jan 10, 2015)

Don't know if you will have the time But La Rochelle is a must, Fantastic aire on the bus station car park (all grass) 10€ per day and included in the 10€ are free trips into town with return as many times a day you want on electric bus.

John.


----------



## robell (Jan 10, 2015)

As has been said previously, Honfleur and Mont St-Michel are really good places. We made our first trip to France last year and like you're doing, we spent a long time planning, but, when we go there we found it was so easy to ignore the plan and go with what you feel like doing and enjoying. Buy the All the Aires book - well worth the money in my opinion.

a couple of places we enjoyed in addition to the above were :

Dinan - the aire at Port de Dinan is free overnight (no facilities though) but is a pay and display car park during the day (0.3 Euro per hour I think)

Saint-Suliac
Beuvron en Auge

Wherever you end up I'm sure you'll have a good time.

Happy Holiday :camper:


----------



## The laird (Jan 10, 2015)

ducato said:


> Off the boat at Calais turn right and keep to the coast,  you won't be disappointed and you will want to return. Enjoy, we did


Exactly as we did the last trip,beet outing france for twenty odd years with c,van in tow first with Hymer off ferry down the coast and wild along the seine and the stumbled across honfleur WOW!!!!


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 10, 2015)

Don't forget if you phone up to book newhaven dieppe you can get a over 60 discount. (If u qualify) but only by phone , many lovely spots along that coast should still be lovely in sept Pegasus bridge just outside Caen ww2 museum the Normandy beaches , and just inland the baŷeux tapestry as others have said then on to Dinan and Mont St Michael, if the weather is a bit ropey you can go 100 mls South to the vendee lots to see down there also


----------



## RoaminRog (Jan 11, 2015)

As others have said Jac, invest in All the Aires together with the locator map. It helps if you use the co-ordinates rather than the postcode.
We  found Bayeaux to be great fun and the co-ords take you right to the free aire slap bang in the centre of town, which incidently has a service point as you leave the aire. The tapestry is about 10/15 mins walk from the aire and worth a visit if you like anything historical.
Don't try to do distance if you only have two weeks, it doesn't matter how far you go. You will instantly enjoy their welcoming attitude to motorhomes and how easy it is to empty the loo, grey water and sometimes for a small charge take on fresh water as well. Try to keep some small change handy, you will learn about tokens for the various types of service points as you go round.
We decide where we need to be that night and look on the map to find a suitable aire and programme the satnav with the co-ordinates and then drift round all day aimlessly until mid afternoon when we press the 'go' button and let the satnav guide us to where we intend to stay. Simples!
Have fun!

Rog and Chris.


----------



## Deleted member 919 (Jan 11, 2015)

heres a couple of links for you
My campervan trips to Europe: France 2011 with Polly Sim Mutch and Izzy
http://www.rebbyvid.co.uk/#/more-links/4542257529


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jan 11, 2015)

Whilst driving down almost any road in France just look out for signs that are similar to these and you won`t go far wrong


----------



## Herbenny (Jan 11, 2015)

*I booked it *

Thanks for all your advice ..well I took the plunge and booked our ferry  Dover - Calais 11th Sept - 27th Sept I know its a long way off but nothing like forward planning.  We have a full two weeks off (our first time in years) ...
Very excited my first trip on French soil.:drive:


----------



## Tbear (Jan 11, 2015)

Read

http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums...se/27693-few-tips-your-first-french-trip.html

Hit France and turn Right.

Enjoy

Richard


----------



## Lee (Jan 11, 2015)

I found that one of the things that made life easier was never pass a free water tap and always try and travel with plenty of water. There are more of the aires charging for water now and to obtain the tokens can be a bit daunting.

Also a watering can is very useful when filling up, as it often easier than trying to get the van close enough for a hose pipe.

Just remember the French are far more laid back when it comes to motorhomes and life in general.


----------



## Tbear (Jan 11, 2015)

LeeLinda said:


> I found that one of the things that made life easier was never pass a free water tap and always try and travel with plenty of water. There are more of the aires charging for water now and to obtain the tokens can be a bit daunting.
> 
> Also a watering can is very useful when filling up, as it often easier than trying to get the van close enough for a hose pipe.
> 
> Just remember the French are far more laid back when it comes to motorhomes and life in general.



We found the watering can very useful as we could get water easily without loosing a prime spot on the Aire. Its not too heavy to carry but contains a useful amount. Great for an external shower as well. 

Richard


----------



## Keith777 (Jan 11, 2015)

The wife and I are planning a trip to France this August, she's a teacher so has to be school holiday time,would you recommend booking the ferry or just turn up ? Or is the Channel tunnel better ?
    Cheers Keith.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jan 11, 2015)

Keith777 said:


> The wife and I are planning a trip to France this August, she's a teacher so has to be school holiday time,would you recommend booking the ferry or just turn up ? Or is the Channel tunnel better ?
> Cheers Keith.



If you can book it in advance ( even a week will do ) you will get a better price.


----------



## Lee (Jan 11, 2015)

I would book your tickets now, I can't imagine them getting cheaper nearer the time, as for tunnel or boat usually the boat is cheaper unless you have Tesco points (I can't help on this as I have never used them).

I prefer the boat only because you get to walk around and it seems more like going on holiday to me.

You also might like to take a late boat getting to France at night and them overnighting say at Gravelines or Oye-Plage, we used Oye-Plage aire it's a car park overlooking the channel easy to get to and very informal, no water or waste.


----------



## mark61 (Jan 11, 2015)

Yes, avoid just turning up. You will be charged top rate. Coming back on Wednesday, I booked tunnel two hours down the road, even that late it was 60 Euro cheaper then just turning up.


----------



## Herbenny (Jan 11, 2015)

We will be travelling late on the Friday night via ferry from dover to Calais. Nothing in this world will get me on the channel tunnel ......just my own personal thing :sad:. 

I absolutely cant believe how big France is and I have enjoyed looking at different areas and seeing what takes our fancy.   As hubby drives through weekly and has to get to his locations as quick as possible so he misses out on the West Coast scenery. 

Are the roads, aires still quite busy mid September ?
Is the weather still hot then ?

I would appreciate peoples photos on favourite locations ...I like 'visual' and it was some ones stunning photo of one of the Pembrokeshire beaches that made me want to go last year and loved it...:drive:

If I had my way I  would really like to get as far a Pamplona and driving through the mountains ...we drove through there on our way to Barcelona over 25 years ago and I was mesmerised on how stunning it was. Not sure if this is going to be achievable with the short time we have. 

We will spend the first few days driving,  but would like to use a mix of aires and campsites.... If anyone could recommend small quirky campsites, dog friendly no kids and cheap and cheerful ....it would be appreciated 

A watering can is on my list .....
and my aires book is on order


----------



## Herbenny (Jan 11, 2015)

Thank you David  ...very nice photos


----------



## n brown (Jan 11, 2015)

*using aires*

see the symbol of a camper over water on the top right of this page ? this is blue on white and if you see one it will usually have an arrow on it ,just follow the directions ,not all aires books have all the aires ,and you can spot these anywhere 
Motorhome Aires de Service

the tokens,'jetons' for 'la borne' can be found at the local bar,fag shop 'tabac' , mayor's office-'mairie' or 'hotel de ville' ,or tourist info place  if you can't speak the lingo, just write ' bonjour ,j'ai besoin des jetons pour la borne ' on a bit of paper and show it


----------



## Tbear (Jan 11, 2015)

Try Municipal campsites if you can find them but beware their method of charging. They have three or four different charges which they add together to come up with a figure per night but we still found the one or two that we stayed on very good and reasonable priced. Little more than some Aires.

Richard


----------



## Herbenny (Jan 11, 2015)

n brown said:


> see the symbol of a camper over water on the top right of this page ? this is blue on white and if you see one it will usually have an arrow on it ,just follow the directions ,not all aires books have all the aires ,and you can spot these anywhere
> Motorhome Aires de Service
> 
> the tokens,'jetons' for 'la borne' can be found at the local bar,fag shop 'tabac' , mayor's office-'mairie' or 'hotel de ville' ,or tourist info place  if you can't speak the lingo, just write ' bonjour ,j'ai besoin des jetons pour la borne ' on a bit of paper and show it



 My scouse accent drowns out my little French ...I need to brush up me thinks :idea-007:


----------



## El Veterano (Jan 11, 2015)

LeeLinda said:


> I found that one of the things that made life easier was never pass a free water tap and always try and travel with plenty of water. There are more of the aires charging for water now and to obtain the tokens can be a bit daunting.
> 
> Also a watering can is very useful when filling up, as it often easier than trying to get the van close enough for a hose pipe.
> 
> Just remember the French are far more laid back when it comes to motorhomes and life in general.



I would agree with that, but add that if you ever cannot get water from a tap for any reason, which is possible, especially in winter as a lot of the aires turn their water off, then just go and buy loads of the cheapest bottled water from the nearest supermarket, it is cents a bottle, not like here in the UK where it is often £'s


----------



## n brown (Jan 11, 2015)

few pics,Brittany,Ardeche, Gorge du Verdon, Provence, Mont st Michel,Normandy


----------



## snowbirds (Jan 11, 2015)

Hi,

Just find a French Supermarket near a beach, buy wine prawns and enjoy.

Snowbirds.:tongue::tongue:


----------



## Deleted member 38556 (Jan 11, 2015)

Herbenny said:


> We are heading to France August September time ....
> I am a French virgin and I am trawling through all the threads and looking at maps mainly looking for nice coastal locations.
> 
> We wont have much time probably only two weeks tops.....so want to make the most of the time we have
> ...



Sorry the only good thing in a France is the road out of it.  Been there several times. Nice things to look at but ignorant people.  Sorry but I've said it as it is


----------



## Siimplyloco (Jan 11, 2015)

Motorhomelover said:


> Sorry the only good thing in a France is the road out of it.  Been there several times. Nice things to look at but ignorant people.  Sorry but I've said it as it is



That's a real shame that you have had those experiences. I'm not sure that is really how it is, as my experience is the opposite. Perhaps it was more like how you found it and your reaction to the French way of life?
John


----------



## n brown (Jan 11, 2015)

i think MHlover's post proves how people can get very different reactions to a place. i used to feel exactly the same about Spain. at a time when you needed a green card and a bailbond to travel through, any kind of accident and you'd be arrested till it was sorted,and as i never had a bailbond ,i used to race to Portugal at night, as quick as poss !
 France could be tricky too ! i always worked 'on the black' there and as it was a criminal rather than civil offence,could be arrested by 'les flics' and dragged off the job ! 
but my general experience with the French is much the same as any folk, i've worked with them and for them,lived in isolated villages with them through terrible winters and had a good laugh with them. when we ran a market stall,they were always helpful and accommodating -got many happy memories !


----------



## ScamperVan (Jan 11, 2015)

Re. Containers for filling from taps when it isn't possible to use a hose pipe - we use a 5l plastic fuel can - not too heavy; better shape for storage than a watering can; long spout makes transfer into tank easy; "enclosed" so no spillage en route; screw cap so if tank is full you can still carry extra if needed.

This 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/CarPlan-TPE..._3?s=automotive&ie=UTF8&qid=1421013118&sr=1-3


----------



## Siimplyloco (Jan 12, 2015)

Subtle!:bow:


----------



## Trompete (Jan 12, 2015)

*Brittany*



Herbenny said:


> We are heading to France August September time ....
> I am a French virgin and I am trawling through all the threads and looking at maps mainly looking for nice coastal locations.
> 
> We wont have much time probably only two weeks tops.....so want to make the most of the time we have
> ...



Agree with all others.....anywhere on the Brittany coast ; avoid campsites and use the fabulous Aires.


----------



## mark61 (Jan 12, 2015)

No doubt if you try hard enough, you'll find ignorant people anywhere. I certainly don't think the French have a monopoly on ignorance. I don't recall ever having a problem there and my French is crap, doesn't stop me trying though, usually makes them laugh. Hello, good day, please and thank you are always worth knowing, where ever you are.


----------



## RoaminRog (Jan 12, 2015)

Herbenny said:


> Thanks for all your advice ..well I took the plunge and booked our ferry  Dover - Calais 11th Sept - 27th Sept I know its a long way off but nothing like forward planning.  We have a full two weeks off (our first time in years) ...
> Very excited my first trip on French soil.:drive:



Right Jac, I'll warn them you are coming....... Standby everybody!


----------



## Deleted member 23433 (Jan 12, 2015)

La Rochelle
Ile De Re
Ile D'Oleron

All absolutely stunning.


----------



## RoaminRog (Jan 12, 2015)

For future ref Jac, did you know that you can use Tesco Clubcard points for the ferry crossing, but only DFDS on the Dover - Dunkirk route or Le Shuttle out of Folkestone. We have been saving them up since last year and when we go over in July, it won't cost us a penny.
Did you check your gas bottle, was it a recall? You will need to make sure that you have enough gas for the fortnight, as it gets complicated (to my mind) buying it abroad, which is why we changed to gas it, so that we can fill up anywhere in Europe.
Compared to UK you will find France very refreshing when it comes to motorhomes.... enjoy!

BW Rog.


----------



## RoaminRog (Jan 12, 2015)

Especially liked the photos of Scorff David. Good Stuff!


----------



## Tbear (Jan 13, 2015)

Try same page https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Mgw8pV4iPM. I think it has a much nicer flow. Even if you don't like the music, you have to be amazed by the skill and dexterity of Angela Hewitt. Add to that, she is playing 25 mins of very complicated music from memory. It,s not a piece I know I just happened to click on it and was amazed.

Richard


----------



## Deadsfo (Jan 13, 2015)

TheCoggins said:


> La Rochelle
> Ile De Re
> Ile D'Oleron
> 
> All absolutely stunning.



I was in that region 2yrs ago ile d'oleron beautiful but be prepared for big queues on the only road up to it in the season


----------



## Tbear (Jan 13, 2015)

All fine pieces but I,m sure you know that I only have a passing interest in classical music. It was more respect for someone with incredible talent and ability at a skill that I will never have.

If you are trying market Wrecking Ball then I can see the advantage of getting your baps out (well maybe not yours) but I do think its a shame that most female classical musicians feel that they have to wear a very small black number, no bra and killer heals. I really must be getting old. 

Richard


----------



## Siimplyloco (Jan 13, 2015)

Tbear said:


> .
> If you are trying market Wrecking Ball then I can see the advantage of getting your baps out (well maybe not yours) but I do think its a shame that most female classical musicians feel that they have to wear a very small black number, no bra and killer heals. I really must be getting old.
> 
> Richard



Not necessarily old, just more observant!


----------



## Tbear (Jan 14, 2015)

Don't you come your semantics with me you old hair splitter. You know exactly what I meant by a classical style of music.   However she is a lovely and very talented young lady. Yes I am always envious of such talent.

Richard


----------



## RoaminRog (Jan 18, 2015)

Hi Jac, back on topic again, sorry about that!
Here's something you can play with, while you're waiting to set off to France. Basically you can select an aire, and then have a look at it to see if you fancy stopping there. By pressing the arrows you can have allround vision and really get the feel of the place.
www.aire-sevice-camping-car-panoramique.fr

I still think you shouldn't try to do too much in the way of distance, but simply do what is comfortable and enjoyable, so you can take time to appreciate the laid back and very relaxed attitude of the french people. If you can learn a few simple words prior to going, they will show you tolerance for trying, and you will enjoy the visit even more.

Best regards Rog.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jan 18, 2015)

RoaminRog said:


> I still think you shouldn't try to do too much in the way of distance, but simply do what is comfortable and enjoyable, so you can take time to appreciate the laid back and very relaxed attitude of the french people. If you can learn a few simple words prior to going, they will show you tolerance for trying, and you will enjoy the visit even more.
> 
> Best regards Rog.





Completely and whole-heartedly  agree with this.

Family ( the seaside mob ) decided on a trip to France a couple of years back in 2 motorhomes, 1 owned and 1 hired.

This would be the first time abroad, driving on the wrong side of the road and full of foreigners as they put it  :wacko:

Day 1, Blackpool to Dover, straight on the ferry and then onto a site just south of Paris in *1 go*, just made it before it closed for the night.

Day 2, Carry on to the site they`d booked close to Cassis ( think it was ) on the south coast in *1 go*.

They were absolutely fooked when they got there and it took over 2 days ( most of which they slept ) to recover.

Coming back was a reversal of going and they admitted was on their mind the whole time and was dreading it.

Result ........ NEVER AGAIN ...... they hated it.

It cost a bloody fortune mainly because of driving at 70+mph to try and make up time  :drive:

Answer ....... don`t try and do too much, take your time, relax and enjoy  :wave:


----------



## cipro (Jan 18, 2015)

Hi you will love France the easiest place to park up free nearly everywhere, just a point some sea side resorts close late September mostly southwest areas.:wacko:


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 18, 2015)

Your like most of us planning the first trip the plans make you more confident and give the idea form but reading this you can tell that those of us with a few trips under our belt mainly do the "get of ferry turn right" that is because we know there are so many wonderfull places to stop and explore or drive and view , how many years since you reached the end of a journey and felt like turning round and driving back just for the views, 
      A few years back there was a query on the best place to stop in France my contribution was any place you stop for lunch and stay for three days ?? Lots of them around , golden rules 
   Don't try and do too much , if you spend all day driving then start hunting for somewhere to stay late evening it will cause tensions , once you've reached the area you want to tour,best to drive short distance in the morning park up by lunchtime explore the area and relax,
     plan a structure not an itinerary, by all means pick an area to go and visit with a couple of must sees and a couple of back ups when you see something nice stop and explore the rest will be there next year,  
        Don't leave your brain at home,   you wouldn't park in an inner city street in England don't do it in France common sense really if you get to an aire and you don't feel comfortable move on you won't relax but hang around have a cuppa there might be another van along then you may feel safer,


----------



## barryd (Jan 18, 2015)

[No message]


----------

